# Where to find a deal on a Radian80SL or XTSL?



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Where did you get yours?

Walmart has the 80SL for $215.00 + tax online; same price at diapers.com with free shipping...

www.babyviva.com has it for $202.22 with free shipping

Did anyone do better than that?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Those are good prices for the 80/ XTSL. I think I paid around $215 for ours last year. i get all of our seats from albeebaby.com


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

oops wrong model!


----------

